# Does your V like to sleep under covers?



## RubyRoo

We let Ruby lay in bed with us for an hour before she goes in the crate and an hour in the morning since my husband gets up before me. 

Ruby loves to borrow under the covers and will sleep the whole time. She has her whole body and head under there and I always worry she will sufficate but she loves it. We live in Florida so she can't be that cold. Of course, she has to be touching one of us while under covers. 

Is this a V trait?


----------



## tanners_mama

Ha! Tanner does this too... Like you I am always worried that he can't breathe under a sheet and 2 blankets but when he's under all those covers he sleeps like a rock. I don't even think he moves a muscle.

And yes, he must ALWAYS be touching me at ALL times! (Of course I am totally okay with this)


----------



## OttosMama

It is for my V. Makes me laugh practically every time. We place him on the bed and he plops himself right next to whoever Is laying down. He used to burrow himself under blankets but now, since we know he is most comfortable that way, we put a blanket right over him. He has one in his crate too. Never met a dog like Otto!


----------



## BlueandMac

Yes, our Blue loves to sleep at the foot of the bed under the covers...and I too worried about her not having any air to breathe. But the general routine is, she will wake up at some point panting...and if I don't uncover her (and us ), she will eventually find her way up to the top of the bed, stick just her head out and rest it on my pillow like a little human. Spoiled rotten! Mac, on the other hand, will start under the covers, but generally only stays for alittle while...then it is either on top of the covers or on his own bed on the floor. :


----------



## redrover

Jasper likes to spend at least part of the night beneath the covers. Usually first thing at night, then in the early morning.

I was actually warned that this is a pretty common V trait before I got him!


----------



## SweetCaroline

Magnus sleeps in his crate (right beside our bed) all night and I let him out as early as acceptable (6:30 - 7:00 am) so he can cuddle with us. He jumps up on the bed immediately and waits for us to lift up the duvet so he can crawl in - he then proceeds to take over 2/3 of the bed.


----------



## Ozkar

Not just V's, pointers too.  

The normal routine for us is ''Bed Fred" as the signal, then they go and lay on top of the covers while I brush my fangs etc., Once I am in bed, first Astro and then Zsa Zsa will dive under the covers. Astro varies positions between laying on my feet and laying next to me the same way I lay with his head on my pillow too. Zsa Zsa is normally right next to me, with her little head either in the crook of my shoulder or arm, or on my chest. She stays there pretty much all night. When Zsa Zsa gets warm, she goes and sleeps on the lounge for a while. When Astro gets warm, he just sticks his nose out from under the cover.  

Ozkar is like Astro on the nights he stays over. But, he starts on top of the covers hoping that mum will come get him. But, by about midnight, he works out he is staying and comes up the the top of the bed and nudges me to lift up the covers. He slides in next to me, Astro at my feet and Zsa Zsa on the other side, one happy little family. If I get either another girlfriend or another dog, I will need to upgrade to a KS bed!


----------



## threefsh

We swore that Riley wouldn't sleep in bed with us... fast forward a couple months. Let's just say she prefers to be under the covers and it is dangerous to get up and go to the bathroom because she is a pillow thief.


----------



## Ozkar

threefsh said:


> We swore that Riley wouldn't sleep in bed with us... fast forward a couple months. Let's just say she prefers to be under the covers and it is dangerous to get up and go to the bathroom because she is a pillow thief.


I should go back and have a look at your posts, I have a feeling I may have made a snide remark about not letting your V in bed with you!!!   

I never had dogs sleep inside the house prior to having the Vizslas. Always allowed them inside, but at night, they went out the back into their kennel. All be it with a warm coat in winter. I couldn't have my baby Cocker Spaniels cold after all.  But, when I got Ozkar, I was quite ill. So I spent a lot of time in bed while my wife was at work. I was quite debilitated and had no physical strength. So if Ozkar got into bed, I really wasn't able to get him back out without considerable physical pain and effort. So, he stayed in bed. At the end of the day, I would not have it any other way. I love waking up and having those beautiful yellow eyes staring at me in the early morning light. I love waking up and finding the soft ears of a Vizsla draped across my face. I love rolling over in the middle of the night, half asleep, feeling the soft coat of Ozkar or Astro or Zsa Zsa under my palm, or against my leg, back, feet, face, stomach!  I may be a sad individual in others eyes, but ****, it's not about anyone else but me and my dogs.


----------



## mswhipple

Willie has his choice of sleeping spots. Usually, he sleeps on his couch or in his easy chair. Sometimes he comes into my bedroom and hops up on the bed for a snuggle and sleep. This happens most often during a thunderstorm. 

I think he was probably crate trained by his first owners (the ones who lost him). That's why he is comfortable sleeping by himself. Nevertheless, I always make sure that he knows he has a choice.  He isn't really a bed hog, so I don't mind either way. When he is on my bed, I fling an afghan over him.


----------



## INDRAJM

Oh yeah, mine always loved being under the covers. Fallon will go to the bottam and lay curled up in a ball. kaden always laid on the right side with his head on my hip.


----------



## SerCopper

I am afraid to let Copper on the bed...When he was a little younger he jumped up on the bed and pee'd on the comforter...this happened twice. Do you think now that he is 100% housetrained and accident free for over 2 months I can try him on the bed again?


----------



## RubyRoo

SerCopper said:


> I am afraid to let Copper on the bed...When he was a little younger he jumped up on the bed and pee'd on the comforter...this happened twice. Do you think now that he is 100% housetrained and accident free for over 2 months I can try him on the bed again?


Ruby did this twice when she was younger and never did it again. I think you should give it a try again.


----------



## RubyRoo

Ironically, after I posted this Ruby flipped out under the covers this morning. Almost like something bit her - she was in a dead sleep and jumped in the air and landed on the floor. She kept sniffing all around the bed and jumped on top and was really skiddish. We couldn't find anything in the room. I thought maybe a bug or something but nothing was there. She was so freaked out we had to bring her downstairs. So odd. I know they have great memories so we will see how she does tonight.

My concern...what the heck was under my covers in my bed...she is pretty spot on when sniffing something out. ???


----------



## Kobi

Kobi loves to get under the covers... we refer to him as "the bulldozer" since he'll plow his way under the covers with his head. However lots of times he gets hot and moves around. He doesn't actually sleep in the bed at night because he can't stay still and I always get frustrated and put him in his crate. Sometimes he gets to cuddle with my girlfriend in the morning after I get up.


----------



## kristen

When we brought Odin home, he wasn't allowed on the bed or the sofas...

Apparently I am not very good and saying no...


----------



## ryhanb

My Lola does this too at home a lot. Soon as the kids are in bed for the night and its time to relax and snuggle by the sofa she will lay on my legs and will not move once the blanket is over her. Snores like a trooper aswel.


----------



## threefsh

Ozkar said:


> I should go back and have a look at your posts, I have a feeling I may have made a snide remark about not letting your V in bed with you!!!


I had to go back and check... looks like you may have been *thinking* something snide, but you didn't post anything. 

My hubby laughs at me, but I simply cannot resist Riley's little cries to join us in bed. She's so soft and snuggly... and *warm*! I haven't ever been cold at night with her in bed. <3



SerCopper said:


> I am afraid to let Copper on the bed...When he was a little younger he jumped up on the bed and pee'd on the comforter...this happened twice. Do you think now that he is 100% housetrained and accident free for over 2 months I can try him on the bed again?


Riley was the same way! As soon as she was 100% housetrained, she never had an accident on the bed again.


----------



## harrigab

on the very occasional time that i'm not first up in our house (normally 5:30am for me) Rubes will sneak up and dive under the quilt


----------



## RubyRoo

Forgot to add my pics of my spoiled girl under covers


----------



## mswhipple

Really cute pics, everybody! RubyRoo, responding to your earlier post on this thread... Maybe Ruby just had a bad dream! Dreams can be very realistic, you know. It's possible, anyway.


----------



## Vizsla Baby

Our V sleeps under the covers but draped over legs or feet. It's a battle for space full time lol!


----------



## OttosMama

Odin's picture is so funny! as if he's saying "enough with the pictures already!" 

all the pictures are great, these dogs are amazing! I will add some of baby Otto under the covers, I can't find any recent ones!


----------



## jakersmomma

Jake does the same thing. He starts the night out on top of the covers and stands over you when hes ready for you yo lift the covers and let him under. He always has to rest his head on one of my body parts too, so cute. Every single morning hes closer to the toot of the bed with only his head sticking out.....just like we sleep !

Jake is a sleepy head in the morning too. Weekdays we get up, he rides with me to drop my daughter off and when we get home he goes back to bed....sometimes lounging around till 11 or do. He always burrows under the covers then too! Ill have to post some pics


----------



## redrover

Jasper usually likes to start the night out under the covers. Then he crawls out after an hour or so and sleeps on top. At about 4 in the morning I am half-woken up by a cold nose on my arm--I lift the blankets, and under he goes! Then, depending on the season, he may decide he's too hot and just sort of flop out. Of course, he takes the covers with him when he does this, and I wake up freezing!

Here's a recent picture of him. This face makes me never want to get out of bed!


----------



## DougAndKate

Elroy LOVES to sleep under the covers, especially when all 3 of us are together on the couch. We have tons of pictures with his head poking out, but I love how comfy he looks in this pic.


----------



## littlelulu

Love all the sleepy V pics! We managed to resist the powers of our 2 year old girl, Lulu, until the past few months. She slept in her crate with an occasional "treat" night in bed with us, which was just a gateway to sleeping with us every night as many of you know . She totally does the same thing as everyone elses Vs - stares at us, waits for the cover lift, crawls between me and my husband and gets in a little ball between our heads. She loves to be swaddled up in blankets, too, as evidenced by the attached pic.


----------



## moonbowsmommy

Moonbow loves to be wraped up and tucked in too. If I forget, he crawls under his sheet and rolls around attempting to cover himself. He sleeps next to our bed in his sof-crate. Last night, sleepy mommy forgot to zip him up after taking him out for a pee and four hours later I woke up and looked down and he was still in his crate! He hadn't budged. He was awake but waiting patiently. I couldn't believe my eyes. He's only 9 weeks old! My little prince, he's such a good boy.


----------



## Crazy Kian

Yeah, he is a blanket hog and also a pillow hog


----------



## datacan

Sam likes his heated mattress pad


----------



## jakersmomma

Some pics of our sleepy boy


----------



## RoxieVizsla

It's good to hear that so many other V's are doing this funny behavior. Our Roxie loves to sleep under the covers. She will give us a little "tap, tap" with her paw when she wants under so we lift the covers and she crawls right in. Super cute and makes me smile...unless it is like 3 am and I'm too sleepy for a "tap, tap"!


----------



## dixiethevizsla

Yes! Our Dixie makes it under the covers every night... By sunrise she is under the covers like us, with her head on my pillow. Tough life


----------



## Firefighter

WOW!!! I cant believe how many v sleep in the bed.
My fiance and I were just talkimg about how our 9 month old is a spoiled rotten v and sleeps with us in bed. I felt like we were being bad parents by not being more strict with him, but its hard when he gives you those sad eyes!! lol

Our Di Vinci sleeps on top of the covers. 
for the first time, a few days ago we lifted the covers and let him under, he got hot and got up and out. 


His dreams are VERY active and abvious. He will huff and puff, and no joke run, on his side his legs just start kicking lol and paws kick too. he is a big dreamer, he will whine and growl if its a bad dream.


----------



## luv2laugh

Roxie, Oso does the exact same tap tap. I let him in in the morning if he doesn't sleep with us and I'll sit and work on my computer while he sleeps LATE!! He tap taps and then crawls under and cuddles with my legs.

I thought we'd say no to the bed, but I enjoy it as much (or more) than he does. He's under the covers - completely- on my legs right now and I have a cat on my lap and then my laptop is weirdly to the side. oh man.

And these pictures are adorable. I just posted a straight leg photo in that section, but I guess I'll just post again as it's equally applicable here.


----------



## Ozkar

I know breeders over here who won't let a pup go to a family unless it has full house privelidges.


----------



## OttosMama

Oso is giving the stiff arms!! Otto does that at least once a night. We had him sleeping between us so he wouldn't fall off the bed.. now he's used to it and gives one of us the stiff arm at least once a night! I think we need to upgrade to a king sized bed! Some days I have to be to work for 5am so I have Otto sleep in the crate so I can get a full night sleep.. well by the next night he is back in our bed because I miss him so much!!


----------



## Suliko

Yep, Sophie sleeps in between my hubby and I. And last night she gave him the straight legs right in the stomach...under covers, of course!


----------



## redrover

OttosMama said:


> Oso is giving the stiff arms!! Otto does that at least once a night. We had him sleeping between us so he wouldn't fall off the bed.. now he's used to it and gives one of us the stiff arm at least once a night! I think we need to upgrade to a king sized bed! Some days I have to be to work for 5am so I have Otto sleep in the crate so I can get a full night sleep.. well by the next night he is back in our bed because I miss him so much!!


As uncomfortable as sleeping with Jasper can be (getting stiff armed, waking up to his grooming, that cold nose to be let under the covers, etc.), I miss him on the rare night he has to sleep in his kennel. He's a pretty cuddly dog, but sleep is the only time he's relatively still enough to really snuggle up with!


----------



## coach

*under the covers*

since she was a puppy she has insisted to be under the covers all the way. If the bed is made tight she bucks and paws wildly until she wrecks the bed or we give up and let her in. Then she grumbles and snorts and is dead asleep until morning.


----------



## tknafox2

Where did this come from??? 
The last entry was 5 years ago???

But since you asked... of my 4 V's... 2 wanted to be under the comforter, 1 was OK on top, until the wee hours, then HE would sit on your head, or whine till he was shown the way under the covers. The most recent... my Wirehair, was never even allowed on the bed, so for now, he is good with the topside. however, I have noticed he is 
wanting a blanket in the wee hrs.... I have a feeling... it won't be FEB. and he will be under the comforter. JUST like all the others.... he does have a little more fuzz then the
others, but not much. The best part of this is.... they go in early and warm the bed up for you!!! I LOVE that.


----------



## cosmoKenney

I'm a light sleeper and my dog would push me in bed as if I was in his way, and that would wake me up. And if he wasn't pushing me, he was moving around to get more comfortable every 20 minutes, also waking me up. It got to the point I had to just close the bedroom door on him and my other dog. Plus, I'm not a big fan of them being in the bed since we have ticks and poison oak aplenty in my area. And I've woken up to ticks crawling on me. And I've gotten poison oak from the bed sheets.


----------



## tknafox2

I won't let the dogs IN the bed... oh No! They can be under the comforter, or in Zeke's case, he came with a blanket, so I cover the comforter with it, and he sleeps on top of the blanket... if I notice he is wiggling around, I cover him up with a corner of it. He sometimes dreams and kicks me awake, but for the most part, he is a very calm, quiet,still sleeper... Pearl, on the other hand absolutely does not sleep on the bed, she has a big pillow beside it, but she can really rock the floor with snoring...When I dog sit Max, he sleeps on the bed with Zeke and I , and he likes to be under the comforter. Churro sleeps on a pillow on the floor with Pearl. But they all want to be in the bedroom with ME!


----------



## texasred

June is a bed hog, that likes to sleep under the covers. If she gets hot, she wants her head, and front legs uncovered. She does not mind uncovering everyone else in the process. She also likes having plenty of room, and will shove you with her feet to get it. She only gets to take naps with me during the day on the bed. If my husband is out of town. I let her sleep with me.
Ranger sleeps in between my husband, and me. His head on the pillow, on top of the covers. He would prefers my pillow, but has his own. 
Cash and Lucy always like to be under the covers. Cash all the way, and Lucy liked to have her head out.


----------

